

Bankers want your savings as part of their next bail-out - blacksqr
http://ellenbrown.com/2014/12/01/new-rules-cyprus-style-bail-ins-to-hit-deposits-and-pensions/

======
hackerjam
wonderful news... a move like this will speed up the adoption of encryption
and virtual currencies.

don't the bankers realize that by acting in their own-self interest they have
sealed their fate. the use of the blockchain and cryptocontracts will only
hasten their demise... not that they will be missed.

